# Sophie AND Gabriel are sick!



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Sophie and Gabriel both have been throwing up all night! ...I think I may have caused this as I gave them each ONE cashew. They have been fine with cashews before but these were lightly salted. I'm thinking it was the salt that made them uke: The only other thing I gave both of them last night were some cooked carrots left over from a Healthy Choice dinner that my mom wouldn't eat, as she said that the pea's and carrots in these meals had been upseting her stomack. Well, needless to say the carrots came up on both of them.

I gave them both a Peptid AC at 5 am and am waiting to call my Vet at 8am to see if I should bring them in....

This may be a case of self inflicted stupidity! UGH! :frusty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Uh oh, maybe just feed them the rice and chicken this morning and see if they hold it down until you get them back on track?

Amanda


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Good luck with Sophie and Gabriel. Hopefully, this will pass and they will be feeling better today.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Poor Sophie and Gabe get well soon.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor babies. I hope they recover quickly. I had a dog that loved peanuts but vomited whenever she got one. She just couldn't eat them in their natural form. They had to be in the form of peanut butter.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Hopefully that is all it is and they will both be fine by the end of the day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a call into my Vet. the Tech said that she didn't think it was the cashew either.
Could be the carrots, then, as I read you are suppose to cook veggies until they are really mushy (these weren't and came back up whole)

BTW..they also had bully sticks, but I stopped giving Gabe one as that did make him throw up..but that was last week. Sophie hasn't had one for several days, and had been fine with it. I always worry about a blockage, as my Vet said that sometimes it doesn't surface right away.

Does anyone think that Hav's tend to have sensitive stomacks?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Diane, I'm so sorry to hear your babies are under the weather  I hope the vet can help you figure out what it may be. For me, uke: is the worst way to be sick  Healing hugs from me and wet get-well lickies from Tori.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane, sorry about the sick pups. 
As for sensitive stomachs, Shelby is the one in our family. She used to uke:
alot, not too much anymore. 

It's funny - they puke on good food, but go out in the yard and eat leaves and sticks, and they are fine.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Don't blame yourself Diane, These little guys can get into things in the blink of an eye. Hope they feel better soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Diane,

Hoping this passes quickly and that your little guys are better very soon. It's so hard to know what's safe for them and what's not.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hoping Sophie and Gabe are better by the end of the day...could just be anything Diane.Don't feel bad......:hug:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Tripp is my sensitive one. Butt washes mainly. I have to be real careful what he gets. I give them raw veggies all the time. They love carrots. I am glad they dont get sick on bully sticks. I dont know where i would be without them.

Other than 1 dried chicken breast strip in the mornings for going in the ex-pen, the only 'snacks' they get is raw veggies & on a rare occasion i will give them cooked chicken or turkey They are on a raw diet anyway. I let them chew on bully sticks for a little while until their eyes glaze over & i can tell they are addicted! Then i take them away. But they sure did save my furniture when Jax was going thru the teething stage.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope they get well soon!!

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

My Vet called back and said he didn't think it was the cashew. Possibly the carrots that came back up. He told me to give them a Peptic AC, which I had already done at 5am.

I had also given them both a biscuit around 8am and so far neither one of them has thrown it up. I wlil just have to keep a close watch on both of them the rest of the day and make sure they are drinking/eating/pooping/peeing ok...

BTW, Shannon..I can't give my Hav's raw veggies..they come right back up.

Thank you everyone for your feedback, as I greatly appreciate it! :wave::tea:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Diane,

I sure hope Sophie and Gabriel feel better soon. Sick babies are no fun at all.
Kisses from Sissy.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane, glad to read they both seem to feel better. FYI, Pablo eats one raw baby carrot every day and his stomach seems to be fine with it.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane,

I am so sorry to hear you babies were sick. How are they this afternoon, have you fed them?

Sending healing vibes their way,


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Diane I hope both are felling better and no more puking! Sometimes it's hard to figure out exactly what causes the puking but regardless of cause I hope it's stopped!

It's funny - they puke on good food, but go out in the yard and eat leaves and sticks, and they are fine.[/QUOTE]

LOL! No kidding, I've often thought the same! Tessa desperately tried to sneak a huge stick in the house this morning so she could eat it 

BTW, I read in The Havanese by Diane Klumb that dogs lack the stomach bacteria to digest raw veggies so nutritionally it's a waste. I did try to give Tessa a carrot to use for chewing but she wasn't interested.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Diane, I hope your babies are feeling much better. Sorry to hear they were not feeling well. Sending you healing vibes for a quick recovery. :hug:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

diane,
Sorry to hear Sophie and Gabriel are not feeling well....could they have gotten in to something outside? If both of them threw up, seems like they both got exposed to something not good....

We are sending get well soon vibes:hug::hug::kiss::kiss:
from Missy, Casper and me


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope they are feeling better soon!
Oliver has a very sensative tummyuke: He loves baby carrots. His brother Tucker can eating anything and everything (and tries to)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick tries to eat carrots... he tries very hard to do so but he just can't... all he does is leave pieces of carrots all over the house. So now he doesn't get it anymore. 

I hope that Sophie and Gabriel are doing better!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone...

I haven't been on line much today (Im going through yakity-yak withdrawls...!)
as we have been getting ready to go to my stepdaughter's 40th birthday celebration. 

Thankfully, Sophie and Gabriel have not thrown up any more. :clap2: They have both kept a biscuit and some canned down , so that is a big relief!

I'm hoping they make it through the rest of the night ok, as we will have to leave them for a few hours..

Thanks for all your shoulders to lean on :biggrin1::grouphug:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Diane great news! Enjoy your evening out!



Thumperlove said:


> Jan,
> 
> Gucci loves trying to sneak in Sticks to eat (ahem.."SHRED") them all over the house.
> 
> ...


Kara, Now I know they are kindred spirits! Tessa was doing the exact same thing. She'd try to trick me into thinking she wasn't interested anymore, then grab it at the last minute and try to run around and past me, lol! Devious little buggers aren't they?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Diane,
Happy to know that both furbabies are doing better. Good luck! Hope they are back to their normal selves soon. 
Best,
Poornima


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh no, Diane, so sad to hear that Gabriel and Sophie are sick.  Pray that it's nothing serious and I hope you all get well quickly.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Diane- I'm glad to hear your babies are keeping food down. I hope they feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad to see they are both doing better, Diane!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Diane, 

I was so sorry when I read your post - I've been out most of the day - here's hoping Sophie and Gabriel have quiet tummies now.

Cazzie throws up once in awhile. Can't really say why. He also loves to chew sticks. Sometimes I wonder if it's some kind of deficiency in his diet ????

Big hugs to you and Sophie and Gabriel.

Suzy


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Diane, so glad to hear that the uke:uke: has stopped!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh yikes, two sick pups!?  
Glad they're doing better.

How were they last night??


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poor babies! I hope they feel better soon.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hope Sophie and Gabe continued to do well through the night. How are they this AM, Diane?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane, hope they both feel well enough this morning, so that y'all can go and have some fun at the bday!
Lina, since Pablo LOVES his carrot so much, I decided to turn it into his obedience treat. I cut that baby carrot into tiny 5mm pieces and he does anything I want for them, LOL.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, I tried cutting it into small pieces, but he can't actually eat them easily. He likes boiled chicken better anyway.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

*Barfing Again..*

Morning Everyone:biggrin1:,

When my husband and I got in last night (after midnight) we found that Sophie 
and Gabriel had thrown up again. This time there were pieces of Bully Stick in the mix 
(sorry..don't mean to gross anyone out) , so that worried me.

When I let them out they both pee'd and then wanted to go straight to bed.
Although they both slept through the night, Gabriel's stomack kept gurgling.
When he woke me up at 5am I put him out, but he wouldn't go..he was looking 
for grass to eat. I gave him a Peptid AC and then he was able to go back asleep.

At 8am they both ate a biscuit and drank some water with no incident. Gabe 
pee'd and pooped ok..Sophie just pee'd.

I called my Vet back (with the thought of $$$$$$ pounding my head)
and asked if I should start to worry yet. He told me that he had rarely seen a problem
from Bully Sticks and to just switch them to a bland diet for now and keep an eye on them.

I know everyone's dog is different so far as what they can chew or eat..but this has convinced 
me to stay away from _any _type of chew ...
It's TOOO STRESSFUL!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Diane, I'm sorry to hear they still aren't feeling well. Hopefully, now that the bully stick has come up it will be the end of it.

Sending get well wishes!


----------



## danasgirl (Oct 29, 2007)

Monty threw up this morning too...I gave him a little fresh dill in his dinner last night and thought that might be it, but I also gave him a new Bully stick yesterday, so maybe thats why? His throw up was a little bit green...and he had loose stools this morning too. I could tell when he woke up andn I let him out of his crate that he wasn't his usual 'good morning' self...does anyone know if herbs are bad for out little dogs? 

HEather


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Heaher..

My guess would be the dill that made him sick, as I have never heard of giving dogs herbs..


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Was just checking in after being in bed sick myself for a couple of days. I am so sorry to hear about your furbabies being sick too. Chicken and rice is easy on their tummies. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Geez diane....just checking in only to find that the little fellas are still a bit puny! Mine love the bully sticks too but when they have chewed them down I throw them out. Since they "got rid of it" things should begin to get better!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow.

That is suspicious on the bully sticks! Diane, you can use herbs, although..you have to be watchful, just like humans, some dogs might disagree with certain herbs, I don't think "dill" is on the no-no list, I've seen it used in recipes on the "homecooking for dogs" list, but IDK. I've only given Gucci parsley and cilantro, oh..and oregano and basil.

Maybe there is a bad batch of bully sticks out?  ugh.

Kara


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Diane,
I just saw this thread. How are they doing? Sorry to hear Soph and Gabe haven't been well.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

so sorry all these kids aren't feeling well. The chicken and rice diet seems to help get Brady back on track. I would definately give that a try.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh darn! I was hoping to check back and see they were fine. I'm sorry they're still uke: But, maybe now that the Bully Stick is out, they'll be ok.


----------



## danasgirl (Oct 29, 2007)

I had given Monty dill in his food the day before and he ate it all up, no problem! So I figured I'd do it again. Who knows if that was why he had the barfy issue or not...this morning I gave him the usual brown rice, scrambled egg (he gets an egg 3-4 times a week) , a little yogurt to help the stool issue and chicken, so far so good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Well...Sophie and Gabriel haven't thrown up any moe today They did get some canned duck and potatoe and kept that down. 

Right now I am cooking chicken and brown rice for them. If they throw up again tonight I'm gonna be stressing!

BTW..did you guys know that raw ocean run salmon is poisonous to dogs?? ..Even if they eat a fin..(not if it's cooked though) My girlfriend's standard poodle got ahold of a salmon head that someone threw out and ingested quite a bit of it before they discovered it (they live on 5 acres). They gave him hydrogen peroxide to make him vomit..and all of it came up. They have him on antibiotics now.
We almost lost a dog a few years ago from salmon poisoning, as we were totally unaware of this..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, yes!

I had posted something about the Salmon bacteria a LONG LONG time ago, I found a really cool article, I'll try to dig it up.

Glad they are a bit better. I was hoping they'd be back to 100% by now!  I bet the chicken and rice will help tremendously!

Kara


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Kara...

I'll bet they have figured out by the smell that I am cooking chicken for them..so they are going to look at me all pitiful until they get their bellies full. THEN they will probably 
have a sudden recovery! LOL! ound:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow Diane, thanks for sharing that. I have a freezer full of salmon from the fishing trip to Alaska my DS and DH took last summer! I had no idea. I suppose if I gave it to her cooked there would be no problem?

I hope Sophie and Gabriel keep their dinner down!

P.S. oh I see now you said cooked was OK....


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

After spending $500.00 in diagnostic fees and prescription food, I believe the vomiting problem that Charlie had was from Bully Sticks! He is on medication for one more day and then I will see if the vomiting returns, but I think that's what is is!


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

Chicken and brown rice... yum! Glad to hear that Sophie and Gabriel are feeling better and hungry for food. Hope they'll keep the food down. 

Gee, it seems like Bully sticks are the culprit here--this is good info for future reference.


----------

